# [RÉSOLU][AUDIO] Avoir le son en simultané toutes applis...

## HazeC5

Salutations @ tous  :Exclamation: 

Voilà mon soucis, en fait je le traîne depuis que j'ai migré d'ubuntu à Gentoo, soit en gros bientôt 7 ans. [Bon sang que le temps passe vite...   :Surprised:  ! ]

Je me souviens des 6 mois passé, en tant que tout jeune novice et apprenti linuxien, de mes débuts sur Gnu/Linux, via ubuntu [je n'y suis resté que 6 mois, puis suis passé à gentoo. ] et sur lequel j'avais du son  sur toutes les applications et ce en même temps.

Par exemple j'écoutais de la musique et si j'vais 1 HL dans xchat, j'entendais ce hl simultanément derrière la musique.

Or sur gentoo cela n'a jamais été le cas, je n'ai jamais pu reproduire cette options oh combien indispensable. Pourtant au départ ce n'est pas faute d'avoir cherché des solutions, via les différents wiki, ou forums [même celui d'ubuntu.]. 

Le handbook relatif à alsa, je l'avais bien sur suivi aussi...Sans plus de succès   :Sad: 

Ne trouvant aucune solution j'avais vite laché l'affaire, surtout par découragement. Je pensais aussi que c'était la faute à alsa qui n'étais pas au point...Pourtant, et ça je l'ai compris que bien plus tard, après m'être familiarisé plus en détail  à l'univers Gnu/Linux, ubuntu utilise aussi alsa

Pourtant je reste convaincu que cela est tout à fait possible. C'est donc le but de ce topic, avoir le son en simultané sur toutes les applis, et via alsa. Je veux dire par là que je ne veux pas utiliser pulseaudio.

Je vais donc tout d'abord vous paster ma config kernel concernant le son:

Voilà

Mon système a les paquet relatifs au son et installés, ici

Voilà les infos que je peux vous donner, il en manque certainement, n'hésitez pas à me les indiquer, que je vous les fournisse.

Je précise que j'ai eu 4 PCs avec différentes cartes/chipset son, et que sur aucun je n'ai pu aboutir au résultat escompté ... Pas même avec esound ...

Actuellement j'ai une carte son intégré à la carte mère [je n'ai jamais rajouté de carte son,autre que celle fournie par défaut ] sur laquelle le 5.1 fonctionne à merveille et avec le chipset suivant: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

 

J'ai bien la présence de  *Quote:*   

> /dev/dsp; /dev/mixer; /dev/audio; /dev/snd/* ; /dev/sequencer 

 

J'édite afin de rajouter le fichier /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf  car j'avais oublié son existence, il est tel que je l'ai copié sur un wiki...

[LÉGER H.S]J'avais entendu parler d'oss4 comme étant une alternative à alsa. Certains en disaient du bien, d'autres sans opinion et bien entendu d'autres encore qui préféraient de loin Alsa.

EN faisant rapidement une recherche je suis tombé sur le topic fançais où un sondage était proposé, ici et où oss est sondé comme étant déprécié [mais les sondeurs parlent-ils réellement d'OSS4 ou uniquement d'oss, auquel cas cela fausse la donne !] et alsa remporte le sondage à 47%.

Or depuis un moment je n'ai plus entendu parler d'oss4, j'en déduis que les attentes des utilisateurs envers ce dernier n'étaient pas eu rendez vous.

De plus il est vrai que la majorité des applis se configurent comme utilisant soit alsa ou parfois pulseaudio, j'ai rarement vu oss comme option possible. 

Cela dit ne l'ayant jamais testé je ne sais ni ce qu'il vaut ni comment il se configure et fonctionne.

Je viens de tenter d'ajouter l'overlay "oss-overlay" via layman, mais celui ci refuse de s'installer, avec comme erreur service inconnu..Bref ce n'est pas vraiment le but de ce topic. 

et honnêtement je préférerai rester avec alsa,  à moins que d'un avis général vous parveniez à me convaincre d'utiliser oss4, mais j'en doute fort   :Laughing:  [/LÉGER H.S]

Alors voilà, si vous pouviez m'aider à faire de mon système un système sur lequel le son peut fonctionner en simultané sur différentes applications , nous vous en serions très reconnaissant, ma Gentoo et moi. Et vous feriez de nous des hommes et machines hyper heureux.  :Razz:   :Wink: 

À partir de demain soir et dimanche j'aurai tout le temps et loisir de tester vos éventuelles idées et suggestions.

Par avance merci bien. Bonne soirée @ tous  :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

[ÉDIT]Ayant eu un bref moment de lucidité [éh oui ça m'arrive parfois   :Razz:  !] , j'ai cherché dans portage histoire de voir, et suis tombé sur ce paquet: media-sound/ecasound ou encore celui-ci:  media-libs/FusionSound serait-ce qu'il me faudrait? La solution adéquate ?

Ce serait génial si la simplicité pour arriver à ce que je souhaite soit au rendez vous [/ÉDIT]

----------

## CryoGen

Le mixer software d'alsa fonctionne depuis des lustres, ca ne devrait pas être un problème à l'heure actuelle.

Tu n'aurais pas un vieux fichier de config alsa qui traine dans ton home ? Avant il fallait en passer par là pour activer le mixer software mais ce n'est plus la peine maintenant. On peut tout virer.

----------

## guilc

Ouaip je confirme aussi : aujourd'hui, même avec les chipset sont HD Audio intégrés, alsa gère très bien les sources multiples sans rien configurer. Ni sans aucun package additionnel.

Je suis d'accord pour vérifier qu'il n'y ait pas de ~/.asoundrc  ni de /etc/asound.conf qui viendrait mettre le brin !

Et au passage, vérifie que le codec hda sélectionné est bien le bon pour la carte. Cela peut aussi jouer. (Mais là, je sais plus comment on fait pour déterminer quel est le bon codec...)

PS: pourrais-tu ne pas mettre tous tes posts en italique ? c'est pénible à lire. Merciii  :Wink: 

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Ok pour les post en italique, pas de problèmes....

Voilà mon asoundrc

Après avoir testé différentes config pour ce fichier, prises sur la toile, c'est avec celui-ci que j'ai le meilleur son.

C'est aussi pour avoir le son en simultané que j'avais fais ces recherches, malheureusement sans succès, mais je ne m'y connais pas du tout pour ce qui est de la config du son. À vrai dire, la majorité u fichier je ne sais à quoi ça correspond.

Si vous avez d'autres idées de config, je suis preneur.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Et au passage, vérifie que le codec hda sélectionné est bien le bon pour la carte

 

Tu veux dire dans le kernel? Si c'est ça, oui c'est le bon.

Vous m'étonnez là ...vous voulez dire que sur machines et avec alsa, vous avez le son en simultané ? Ben mince alors...

EN virant .asoundrc , je n'ai toujours pas le son en simultané...

Merci.

----------

## kwenspc

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vous m'étonnez là ...vous voulez dire que sur machines et avec alsa, vous avez le son en simultané ? Ben mince alors...
> 
> EN virant .asoundrc , je n'ai toujours pas le son en simultané...
> ...

 

Donc ton .asoundrc a un soucis. Par curiosité, postes la config kernel: juste la sous partie Alsa (pas besoin du reste)

Je confirmes ce qui a été dis sinon: le mixage software tourne aussi chez moi sans soucis depuis très longtemps. Jamais eu à utilisé de bloatware pour ça.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Comme guilc, je pencherais pour des problèmes de pilotes. Ce n'est pas parce que tu as HDA Intel dans ton kernel que c'est suffisant, il te faut en plus les codecs pour ta carte. J'ai découvert ce week-end par exemple, que pour faire fonctionner le son sur le port HDMI de ma Radeon, je devais activer HDA Intel puis sélectionner le codec HDMI/Display port. Ce qui n'est pas très intuitif par rapport aux résultats de lspci ou lshw. C'est surtout un lsmod sur le livecd qui m'a aidé.

Ton problème me donne l'impression que tes applis utilisent OSS pour jouer du son parce que ton ALSA ne fonctionne tout simplement pas. Si tu as encore OSS dans ton kernel, tu peux totalement le supprimer. Il existe de toutes façons des options avec ALSA pour offrir une compatibilité avec les applications qui utiliseraient encore OSS. (Je ne me souviens plus de tête des options dans le kernel.)

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

OK voilà  *Quote:*   

> [*]   Preclaim OSS device numbers
> 
> <*>   Sequencer support                                                                                                                               
> 
>  <*>     Sequencer dummy client
> ...

 

C'est tout ce que j'ai.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Je confirme : tu peux désactiver tout ce qui touche à OSS.

Ensuite, je peux me tromper, mais si tu n'as qu'une carte son sur ton chipset, soit tu mets Intel HDA et les codecs qui vont bien, soit tu mets le contrôleur ALi parce que tu as un chipset nVidia. Mais pas les 2. Tu pourrais donner le résultat d'un lspci STP ?

Et si tu n'as pas de modem dans ton PC, tu peux aussi désactiver le pilote MC97.

----------

## HazeC5

Voilà la sortie de "lspci" :

```
# lspci -v |grep audio                                             

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller 
```

Ok je vais tenter en désactivant les 4 lignes relatives à OSS.

----------

## guilc

Ah bon voila, retrouvé comment faire pour déterminer le codec audio de la carte :

```
grep Codec /proc/asound/card*/codec*
```

Exemple sur mon PC là, ça donne : "Realtek ALC888", donc dans le kernel, ilm faut dans ce cas sélectionner "Build Realtek HD-audio codec support" (CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK).

Vérifie ce qu'il faut pour ta carte et met le dans ton kernel. Ca devrait aider !   :Wink: 

----------

## HazeC5

Alors voilà :

```
# grep Codec /proc/asound/card*/codec*        

/proc/asound/card0/codec#0:Codec: Realtek ALC887

/proc/asound/card0/codec#1:Codec: Intel Eaglelake HDMI
```

Mince alors je n'avais jamais percuté au fait que j'ai 2 codecs différents...

Du coup faut-il que je modifie aussi  *Quote:*   

> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf 

  ?

Pour realtek il est activé depuis le départ. Quand à l'autre , d'après l'aide il n'est présent que dans la partie alsa>usb et Alsa for SoC.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Pas besoin de modifier modprobe.conf à moins d'avoir une situation particulière (plusieurs cartes son et volonté de les placer dans un ordre particulier).

De mon côté, j'aurais tout mis en module, en laissant le kernel choisir ce qu'il convient.

----------

## HazeC5

À vrai dire je mets tout en dur par habitude, c'est ainsi que j'ai compilé mon 1er kernel, et depuis je n'ai pas changé de manière.

Je vais suivre ton conseil, j'ai mis tout en module dans la partie SOUND .Je vais voir ce que ça donne.

Je reviens + tard, après avoir booté, vous dire ce qu'il en est.

En tout cas merci @tous pour votre aide.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep Codec /proc/asound/card*/codec*
> ```
> ...

 

Celle-la je la retiens ! Ça m'aurait fait gagner du temps ce WE.

Pour l'histoire de tes 2 cartes son, oui et non : en fait tu as une carte son "normale" et le port HDMI qui peut faire passer de l'audio dedans. Pour en revenir à ton kernel, tu peux donc décocher les pilotes ALi AC97 et AMD MC97. Et dans Intel HD Audio, il faut que tu actives les codecs HDMI/Display Port (si tu veux avoir du son par ton port HDMI) et Realtek (CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI et CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK).

----------

## HazeC5

@StinGer_Uesugi Je n'ai malheureusement pas d'écran avec sortie HDMI pour le moment.

Bon je viens de booter après avoir mis toute la partie son en module, supprimer  ALi AC97 et ne laisser que HD Intel .

Le son fonctionne toujours aussi bien, par contre toujours pas de son en simultané   :Crying or Very sad:  .

Voilàa la sortie de lsmod:

```

# lsmod                         

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     22030  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek    53396  1 

snd_hda_intel          22232  5 

snd_hda_codec          79979  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5268  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                66666  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              18275  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7372  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

Apparemment chez vous, vous n'avez pas galéré à ce point, c'est étrange quand même.

----------

## HazeC5

Bon je n'ai rien dit....

Super génial, le son simultané fonctionne enfin, yesss....

Merci @tous,  je suis super heureux là   :Wink: 

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Content pour toi que ça fonctionne. Il ne reste plus qu'à résoudre ton problème de udev avec un /usr séparé (à moins que ce ne soit déjà fait).

Et pour peaufiner si tu le souhaites (parce que moi j'aime pas les modules) : avec le lsmod tu sais du coup exactement de dont t'as besoin. Ce sont bien les deux options que j'ai données plus haut.

----------

## HazeC5

Moi aussi je suis super content, ça change du tout au tout mine de rien...

En rebootant ça ne fonctionnait pas car au lieu de laisser vlc ou xmms choisir le périphérique de son par défaut, j'avais mis soit hw:0,0 ou surround5.1...Une fois reglé sur défaut, le son en simultané a fonctionné,pour mon plus grand bonheur, et la qualité du son est toujours au rendez vous.

J'avais toujours un préjugé quand aux modules, je m'aperçois que c'était non fondé. Comme quoi rien n'est vraiment acquis, et qu'il y a toujours plus à apprendre.

Jisque ici lsmod me servait uniquement pour  vérifier si le module de VirtualBox était chargé, et + rarement pour mon dongle wifi, lorsque il m'arrivait de jouer avec.

Pour la mise à jour d'udev, je pense avoir du temps ce soir.

En tout cas merci @ tous pour votre aide précieuse.   :Wink: 

@très bientôt.

----------

